# Anal mucus



## Braddd (Feb 3, 2014)

I am an 18 year old male and when i go to the toilet and i wipe i notice a yellowy type mucus on the tissue

I have been suffering with this for over 5 months and it won't go away!

I went to the doctors (who may I add is clueless and i am changing as soon as) and he said to just keep track of what I eat and see what causes it but how can i keep track of something that hasn't gone away?!

I am not in any pain and I don't have diarrhoea or blood coming from my anus.

I eat normally and do normal things like everyone else i just don't understand why this is happening.

I pass gas alot also and seem to go to the toilet for a poo around 3 times a day which isn't usually like me.

I am trying to find out what the possible cause of this may be and find any medication to make it go away!

Please help

Thankyou.


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

Hi Braddd Are you eating healthily and drinking plenty of fluids (water, squash) not including alchohol. Could you also be constipated? i know you say you are going upto 3 times each day but you can still be constipated as you are not 'getting it all out in one hit'. Please do not worry about this mucus. It is perfectly normal. i get it too and worried myself silly for months and months and months. I would keep going to the loo just to wipe and there it would be on the tissue. I saw doctors many times and each time they would tell me the same 'it is normal'. Sometimes a tiny piece of stool would get caught somewhere inside and would seep out in the normal mucus. Everybody has mucus. It keeps the stool moving through the intestines. Some people produce a bit more especially when they are constipated or have piles or a tear. Even after hearing this many times i still worried. Eventually my saviour of a husband had enough, went into the bathroom and came out with a tissue with yellow mucus on and said 'here, i have the same' bit gross i know but it soon shut me up. Try eating healthily, including breakfast, fruit and veg etc with plenty of water (at least 8 glasses each day) for a while. Sorry I know your 18 and i remember what my sons were like at that age so i'm presuming that you eating normally and doing normal things is fast foods and beer etc. My apologies if you are totally different. If the problem stops then slowly reintroduce the foods and drink back. Try this and let us know how you get on but if it doesnt stop dont worry.


----------



## Braddd (Feb 3, 2014)

Thankyou alot for reply, really appreciate it.

I don't drink alcohol at all really unless I go out maybe once everyone 1-2 months so not often.

Also do you think some constipation tablets would help? I also pass gas alot is that normal like, I feel my bladder feeling funny then i pass gas quite alot.

I don't usually eat breakfast and usually have 1 main meal and other little things a day, could that also be adding to the mucus?


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

Hi When you say you go 3 x per day is it normal or is it marbles or small amounts or loose? Do you struggle to go? Did anything happen 5 months ago when this started? A stomach bug, antibiotics for an infection, exams etc. Did your Doctor do any checks or say you may be constipated?. Lots of people take a fibre supplement as these are much better for you than taking a laxative. It adds bulk to the poo, so you may end up just needing to go once a day. You will probably pass more gas with this until your bowel gets used to it and Its very important that you remember to drink plenty with these. Also try to eat a healthy breakfast and lunch then the main meal in the evening. Try to cut out some of the foods you are eating now, dairy, wheat, one at a time and see if it helps, then slowly bring them back (this is what your GP meant). IBS is all trial and error. What works for some will not work for others. It is a very common problem though so please try not to worry too much about it, you will just end up with more bowel problems with the worry. I try to keep myself busy now and not keep checking (wet wipes, daily showers or hot baths) as this only adds to my problems. I also take a probiotic and multi vitamin each day. Im not sure if it helps with the mucus as i said i dont check much now, but i think it helps with the constipation. There was lots of other posts in this forum from people with the same problem. If you look back or type the problem in the search box you may find them and they will give you some ideas. I would be very interested if you find anything that helps though so keep me posted.


----------



## Braddd (Feb 3, 2014)

Just an update

the uncomfortable feeling seemed to have gone away along with the constant gass so i assumed i was getting better

but i went to the toilet today and my poo was just covered in thick goo, never seen anything like it before :s


----------

